# At&T Note II Recent Apps Bug



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

Running stock 4.1.2 on my Note II and keep having this recent apps bug. After about 1-2 weeks of up time holding the home button to bring up the recent apps does nothing. The home button still works but I can no longer swipe apps away. Only rebooting the phone will give me back the ability to swipe apps. Anyone else experiencing this issue? Is there a fix? It's funny, my wife has literally not rebooted her phone since she got it (8 weeks) and has had no issues.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I've had the same issue. Running cleanrom. Not sure what it is. Reboot fixes it always.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

scottpole said:


> I've had the same issue. Running cleanrom. Not sure what it is. Reboot fixes it always.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Must be an issue with Samsung/Touchwiz...finally decided to root and run a 4.2.2 AOSP ROM and haven't had it since.


----------



## cdf3 (Jun 22, 2013)

RBaker said:


> Must be an issue with Samsung/Touchwiz...finally decided to root and run a 4.2.2 AOSP ROM and haven't had it since.


I feel it's a TouchWiz issue as well. I don't have this problem on any of my other Android devices.
Samsung incorporates Google Now, Recent Apps, and their Task Manager all within the Home Button.
Something is conflicting.
At first I thought I was the only one with the issue, but I see that others across the web are experienced the same issue as well.
I contacted Samsung, and they claim no one is having this issue but me.
They said I can send the unit in and they would look at it. If they find something, they would let me know how much it would cost to repair.
Think I'll pass on that. I could also take it to Verizon and make a claim with the Verizon Insurance, but I don't want to pay $100 deductible for another unit which will do the same thing. 
I'm thinking it's not a hardware issue, because a reboot would always fix it.
I did several factory resets and the issue would always pop up from time to time.
I thought it was Nova Launcher causing the issue, but after my most recent Factory Reset, I didn't install anything custom.


----------



## RBaker (May 12, 2012)

cdf3 said:


> I feel it's a TouchWiz issue as well. I don't have this problem on any of my other Android devices.
> Samsung incorporates Google Now, Recent Apps, and their Task Manager all within the Home Button.
> Something is conflicting.
> At first I thought I was the only one with the issue, but I see that others across the web are experienced the same issue as well.
> ...


 Definitely do NOT send it back because it is software and not hardware. Just a bug Samsung will have to work out. It's funny they say you are the only one having it. A simple web search will show that is not the case. Regardless, I love the Note 2!


----------

